
3 Negative Thinking Patterns to Avoid - ALee
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-mindful-self-express/201708/3-negative-thinking-patterns-avoid-what-do-instead
======
ALee
The thing I've realized is that my short attention span solves for all of
these issues.

